# Google- Fibromyalgia (Soft tissue rheumatism) - Manila Bulletin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Fibromyalgia (Soft tissue rheumatism)Manila Bulletin, PhilippinesSome people with fibromyalgia also experience depression, tension and migraine headaches, *irritable bowel* and bladder (characterized by pain in the abdomen and frequent need to go to the bathroom, or difficulty in doing so), chronic fatigue *syndrome* *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

